# My shiny stuff



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Had this setup for about 3 years now, which replaced the Silvia and a noisy little grinder. Consists of a Rocket Espresso Giotto Premium, Macap M4D, Sunbeam knockbox, Greg Pullman tamper (turned wood handle).


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

beautiful tamper! Beautiful setup actually


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I really would love a pullman tamper. Did you get it from Oz? They do a pullman/VST basket combo I believe, custom fitted.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, got it while still in Oz with the rest of the kit. Greg does a huge range now, even one with leather cover.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely set-up! How noisy do you find the Macap? My MX is incredibly loud! I don't have a hopper though, which might exacerbate the problem...


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like you've got it plumbed directly into the boiler!!

Barry


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice setup you have there. I use a plug timer as well. I wish someone would bring out one you can activate via the internet. That would be handy!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm sure that would be doable with an arduino or similar! Might be a nice project.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

MonkeyHarris said:


> Nice setup you have there. I use a plug timer as well. I wish someone would bring out one you can activate via the internet. That would be handy!


This would do that. I think there are a few options for remote power switches these days.

http://www.digidave.co.uk/jshop/product.php?xProd=211&gclid=COnJ4tPi06oCFRRC4Qodi2XIzQ


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> I'm sure that would be doable with an arduino or similar! Might be a nice project.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I wouldn't know where to start











Godsbrother said:


> This would do that. I think there are a few options for remote power switches these days.
> 
> http://www.digidave.co.uk/jshop/product.php?xProd=211&gclid=COnJ4tPi06oCFRRC4Qodi2XIzQ


That's the sort of thing, albeit a bit much for my needs at the moment. When it gets down to the size of a network powerline plug I think I'll indulge.


----------



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

MonkeyHarris said:


> I wouldn't know where to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this one then?

http://www.daxten.co.uk/iboot-power-switch.html


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Never thought about plumbing it into the boiler, but would save having another timer, eh! The idea of internet operated socket is slick and I'm sure there is probably "an app for that".

Unseen on the photo is the small Gene Cafe roaster I started out with and now use to experiment with blends. I'll post the other roaster setup once I get the chance to snap it.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Fran said:


> Lovely set-up! How noisy do you find the Macap? My MX is incredibly loud! I don't have a hopper though, which might exacerbate the problem...


The Macap isn't that noisy at all. I suppose I don't notice it. Clearing the steam nozzle is probably louder.


----------



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

CoffeeMagic said:


> Thanks guys. Never thought about plumbing it into the boiler, but would save having another timer, eh! The idea of internet operated socket is slick and I'm sure there is probably "an app for that".
> 
> Unseen on the photo is the small Gene Cafe roaster I started out with and now use to experiment with blends. I'll post the other roaster setup once I get the chance to snap it.


It would appear that those clever Germans have indeed got an app for that...

http://hmb-tec.de/iPhoneApps/Remote_Switch.html


----------



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

This looks quite promising as well.

http://www.e-domotica.com/shop/en-uk/product/em6500-e-centre-touch-screen-e-domotica-control-unit


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

How do you get on with the Giotto? I quite fancy one but there's very little chat on the forum about them/rocket in general?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a very good machine, having been further developed by Rocket Espresso. There is temperature stabilisation so no requirement for cooling shots. I have had it for over 3 years now and it has been driven hard. It's a real workhorse. The group and portafilter is solid. It will easily steam milk for 4 cappos.

My only gripe about these machines is how shallow the drip tray is. Still I would rather keep it empty and clean.

There are more prolific in Aus & NZ due to Rocket being a NZ company, so you would find more on (dare I say it) coffeesnobs forum. I don't mind extoling its virtues any time


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had a Rocket Premium Plus for a couple of years - bought after a lot of discussion with Claudette at BellaBarista on the merits of the range of e-61 grouphead machines - and I've never regretted the decision (except that if I'd waited a couple of months I might have gone for the Evoluzione, which hadn't hit the market when I bought mine). I certainly don't feel the need for a dual boiler machine, but then I'm largely an espresso drinker. It's beautifully made, the quality of the finish is beyond reproach, and to my eyes is by far the best looking of the e-61 machines.

Although the e-61 has a considerable stabilising mass, I still feel the need for a cooling flush if the machine has stood idle for any length of time - but only a few seconds and I can do it at the same time as I'm grinding, so it's no hassle.

The Rocket machines get very favourable mentions on the Seattle Coffee Gear site, and they often seem to use them when demonstrating other products (grinders etc) on their videos.

Don't get confused about them being a NZ company - they are made in Milan, the company is co-owned by a NZ/Italian partnership.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the minimalist look of the Cellini premium,

I was worried that as it was so gorgeous it may be stye over substance.

Great to hear such positive feedback, particulary as you seem to be giving it good use.

Need to start saving some pennies in time for a christmas present for myself 

For now I have to put up with shots resembling basalmic vinegar from my Gaggia Classic which is driving me crazy! Also it taking 2 minutes to steam a mugs worth of milk!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A lovely set up.


----------

